# Kathy "the discus saviour"



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

You may remember that I used to have 6 orange discus in my big tank. I have proven utterly incapable of even keep the fish alive and few months ago I gave the last 2 to Kathy to try to resucitate back to life.

She put them in their own tank and they did well so she gave them away to a guy that is new to discus. Him and his little daughter where glad to have the fish and I was glad that the fish are alive and well.

Today Kathy told me that one of the fish has laid eggs. Here are the pictures:

http://picasaweb.google.com/ddasega/Discus

In general I dislike fish but such a "happy end" story is nice to share. Or maybe I'm getting old and emotional or something 

--Nikolay


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I am about to cry...


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

I love happy endings...


----------

